# too old????



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

hi guys been training2/3 years but im 42 years old dont want to be next mr universe just wanna look good when shirt off ma girlfreind say look good now but me been a man say otherwise i weigh roughly 19st 5lb im on 5 iu gh a day going on testand masteron im about 25% bf bot got womans hips my diet is

oats/egg whites

2 chicken sarnis

train

shake

veg any meat

veg any meat

shake

itry not eat carbs after 2.00 pm just cant seem to shift the fat its only basically round the waist area any ideas and thanx for looking martin


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

TBH I think its a little ridiculous that you are on GH and test etc, and you don't even know how to diet but its your body, anyway I'd set up a regular fat loss diet look here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html and add a bit of cardio, fasted walking every morning would be good at your weight


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol

your age isnt a problem.....your diet is

save the gh pennies - get a diet sorted - training sorted and THEN bang in 750mg ew test and see proper results


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

get ur diet sorted first then run small amount of test if you like..no need for gh for now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Drop the GH to 2 iu's Mon to Fri, for health benefits.

Diet is bobbins IMO, not enough food.

Add some am fasted cardio.

And l hope your not too old, l am 42 as well !


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

i struggle on diet thats a fact and appreciate all ya answers would anyone give me a typical diet i shoulkd be on ive looked on the sticky 36.26 said but im not the brightest in the bunch


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont have to be the brightest mate, got a great community here who are more than happy to help!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

average your meals at 200 grammes chicken, 50 grammes carbs.

For example 200 grammes chicken breast, 50 grammes rice.

eat this 5 times a day.

drink LOTS of water, as in 4 litres, take 500 mg's Vit C daily.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

someone mentioned the keito diet for 6 weeks see how i went


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dudleyhill said:


> someone mentioned the keito diet for 6 weeks see how i went


Keto diet is good yes.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

how long would yuou reccommend going on for mate


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

seen the keito diet pscarb as put on loosing weight would that be ok for me or would you alter it in anyway


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Your Bf seems to have dropped 7% since the 31st, how did that happen?


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

was an estimate im thinki9ng more25% just waiting get tested prioperley


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Diet for as long as you can mate.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

dudleyhill said:


> was an estimate im thinki9ng more25% just waiting get tested prioperley


Good luck with the goals and as said loads on here the mirror will let you know when you've lost enough buddy (never called anyone buddy before I came on here lol)


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

cheers milky and gshock just still bit confused lol


----------



## johnny_english (Jul 27, 2012)

dudleyhill said:


> hi guys been training2/3 years but im 42 years old dont want to be next mr universe just wanna look good when shirt off ma girlfreind say look good now but me been a man say otherwise i weigh roughly 19st 5lb im on 5 iu gh a day going on testand masteron im about 25% bf bot got womans hips my diet is
> 
> oats/egg whites
> 
> ...


You say you struggle to shift fat, there is always a reason for this and you first post lacks a little detail. If your taking gear/HGH now you an ideal candidate for the keto diet as it will hold the muscle for you and tbh its very simple to follow. Try it for 3 weeks and see how things go, but you must adhere to it as cheating on this diet is a waste of time. After you try it bump this thread back and someone can help you with a standard diet


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

never too old....i had a 15 year break started training again at 42 and competed 6 months later.Went from 16st of fat down to 13st. Anything is possible if you put your mind to it.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

cheers mate it will be hard but got ma mind set on it


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Agreed with all comments mate, focus on the next six months loosing a few pounds a week i don't believe in any short cuts, it comes down to hard work and eating right. All the very best


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Drop the GH to 2 iu's Mon to Fri, for health benefits.
> 
> Diet is bobbins IMO, not enough food.
> 
> ...


Thats me included to...where does that leave Sylvester Stallone at 67 years old,,lol

Go watch the expenables 2 and youll feel like a kid.Hope im looking as good at their age groups


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

cheers big skip gunna try keito diet see how i go then bring the carbs in slowly


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

thanx trev i no what ya saying lol what sort of diet are you on and wot gear if any ????


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Keto diet does work no question, get your self some keto strips to keep yourself on track .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

dudleyhill said:


> thanx trev i no what ya saying lol what sort of diet are you on and wot gear if any ????


I just try to keep a generally good protein diet during the week and enjoy my cheat meal weekends.I train 4 times weekly covering each muscle group once and do cardio 3 times weekly after the weights.I was on a cycle of deca and test 4 months ago tho 2 cycles does me a year and try not to go overboard.

This was me 10 months ago lol at 19st 8 and now im 15st,11 so im going in the right direction with it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

dudleyhill said:


> thanx trev i no what ya saying lol what sort of diet are you on and wot gear if any ????


I'm 46 & just started on trt few weeks ago, self admined, & feel so bloody good!

Am considering a higher dose cycle sometime in the near future.

Currently on 1ml Sust250 e10d.


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

OP

Cutting plan:

do a cut say 1700-1900 calories on keto, i couldn't get an accurate deficit because you didn't supply height but none the less

a severe cut won't do any harm since you plan on going on gear after. once you reach about 8-9% bf

adjust accordingly to start your lean bulk. If i were you i do cardio about 4x a week wee burst of HIIT,

not really for the cutting aspect but mainly for your ticker and lift as heavy as you can with proper form

knowing your age you probably have an assortment of injuries so best not to add to the list anyway good luck.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

morning harlequinn im6ft 2 mate i did bf yesterday im 20%bf there say my aim should be about 12%bf and 15 st which i thought for size of me a bit extreme i did weigh 15 st once and for my height everyone said i looked ill so not sure want to weighthat less again

ive got ma carbs to 30g per meal this is list im doing daily

im also doing fasted walk for 40 mins every morning

breakie 30g carbs 8 egg whites

meal 2 55g chicken 2 slices of granary bread

meal 3 jacket spud 55g chicken

train

protein shake with a few carbs

meal4 steak/fish with veg or salad

meal 5 shake or cottage chesse b4 bed

would you change owt on this working ma way to do keito


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I'm 46 & just started on trt few weeks ago, self admined, & feel so bloody good!
> 
> Am considering a higher dose cycle sometime in the near future.
> 
> Currently on 1ml Sust250 e10d.


good on ya mate....i think theres a place for a small drop in most blokes lives when in their mid 40's and beyond.Good therapy I'd say although I like a bit more than a drop :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dudleyhill said:


> morning harlequinn im6ft 2 mate i did bf yesterday im 20%bf there say my aim should be about 12%bf and 15 st which i thought for size of me a bit extreme i did weigh 15 st once and for my height everyone said i looked ill so not sure want to weighthat less again
> 
> ive got ma carbs to 30g per meal this is list im doing daily
> 
> ...


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi and Welcome. You've had some great advice already. I can't help with the gear use, but wish you luck. You've come to a great board if you choose to use it wisely!  Lots of info and threads to search already and a journal will help you keep track of your diet and lifting.

Be brave and add a picture.. no one will bite if you're trying hard and respect / take advice offered.


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

how do you down load pictures on here ?????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

4 th box from the rigth mate, click on it and add away.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i didnt start training properly till i was 40 did my first show at 42.11 years on and i'm still going strong


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

cheers home trainer thanx for advice always tried hard what ever i have a go at you have given me the will to suceed

- - - Updated - - -

milky im thick 4th from right on were lol


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Get that diet set up: count your calories, eat whole foods and get a sense of how your body reacts to training, at least some months.

After that you can use GH or other


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

milky ive seen u changed a few things i eat would that be now till i start keito ?????


----------

